# What Size Hole Saw?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just walk into the store with your box in hand and see which one will work with just a little bit of clearance.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Just walk into the store with your box in hand and see which one will work with just a little bit of clearance.


Yea..... I can never remember either..... but I did get a pretty good adjustable.... except it doesn't go out to a 6".


----------



## icepal1999 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I can do that too. Just wondering if anyone knew off hand. Would like to buy off the internet and save time going to the store as well.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Keyhole saw... makes every size hole you'll ever need.


----------



## icepal1999 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tarheel - see above - don't want to use keyhole saw. I want to drill it out - I have several holes.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

for a 4 inch box i would kinda be leaning towards a 4 inch hole saw.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I need to cut several holes in the ceiling for a 4 inch round Old Work Box (Carlon Blue 18cu).


You do know that those boxes (4 inch round Old Work B618R & B618RP) are NOT rated for fixture support in a ceiling.


----------



## icepal1999 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes I know - I am putting in smoke & combo detectors.

4 inch hole saw - doesnt work - it's either 4 1/8 or 4 1/4 or 4 3/8.

Just someone let me know which one it is.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you drill the three 1/2 holes at 120 degrees separation before making the 4 inch hole ?

Carlon calls it a 4 inch hole on their template instructions.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

icepal1999 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need to cut several holes in the ceiling for a 4 inch round Old Work Box (Carlon Blue 18cu). What size hole saw would I need?
> 
> ...


Try this template. And this spec sheet.


----------



## bobgodd (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/quick-cutter-adjustable-hole-saw/adjustable-hole-saw

Picked this up at HD ($19.99)for my recessed light install. Had to make two 4 inch holes for pendants and several 5 inch holes for the cans. worked perfectly.

It's only for drywall though, so if you need a holesaw for wood, this won't do it.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Try this template.


Just FYI, I have that template. On my printer it prints at 3 7/8 inches. (At 100%)

I don't know whether it is not to scale, or whether they are counting on saw kerf to make it 4 inches.

Personally, I would pickup an original template before cutting a hole in my ceiling.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Oso954 said:


> Just FYI, I have that template. On my printer it prints at 3 7/8 inches. (At 100%)
> 
> I don't know whether it is not to scale, or whether they are counting on saw kerf to make it 4 inches.
> 
> Personally, I would pickup an original template before cutting a hole in my ceiling.


The spec sheet gives the exact size of the hole.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The spec sheet calls for a 4". I too use a 4" for box the blue Carlon and the black P&S Slater boxes.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I use a 3 inch hole saw for 3 inch lights. Leaves the hole a bit too small so I just go back and use a rasp or keyhole saw to take just a little off. I like to leave it tight and then use the light to finish the hole. Just rotate it back and forth a little as I push it up. The light would stay up without even using the clips.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a 6 3/8 " hole saw get away from me so I bought a drywall circle cutter.Like a compass with a cutter wheel that cuts into the drywall making a good guide for a compass saw.


----------

